# Need help for 745Li navigation system!!



## zZeNn88 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hope someone out there can help me on this...

I have a 745li which has been having problems with the navigation system not booting up lately. The screen will say "Initializing..." for about 2 mins then it goes to a blank white screen and all audio gets interrupted too, this process just keeps repeating. It was doing it infrequently for the past 3-4 months but couple days ago... it has become permanent. 

The nav disc player in the back seems to be a dvd player, but I cant even eject the disc inside. I press the eject button and nothing happens... please help meeeee!!

(My car is over 100k miles now and I really can't justify paying the dealerships stratospheric prices just to tell me what is wrong with it, and then pay an arm, leg, and nose to fix it.)


----------



## harjothundal (Jun 19, 2007)

it definately sounds like something is wrong! the way you described it, seems like a hardware failure somewhere, most likely the nav unit? i havnt had the chance to tinkle with my car much so i cant give u much advice, but one thing i can advise is to try and find the appropiate fuses for the nav and audio system, and remove them to give everything a fresh start, not sure if that will help though...


----------



## zZeNn88 (Jul 14, 2007)

I did remove the fuse because I was thinking of just not having navigation while i figure this out. Hoping that if the navigation unit was shut off then at least I can listen to music in peace without the pause every 2 mins or so. But when i pulled the fuse on the nav system, the cd changer went psycho and kept repeatedly checking for cd's. Im about to ripe the entire thing out and eat it for lunch.


----------



## harjothundal (Jun 19, 2007)

most of the audio/video electronics in the car are networked together, so for instance if u pull the plug on the navi, the idrive system and audio system kno shes down and will realize it... i was suggesting taking all fuses out and resetting the whole thing... its worth a try...


----------



## zZeNn88 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have pretty much narrowed it down to either the nav dvd rom itself or the cd in the drive. It came back online again for a bit and the "cd in" light was on and i was able to eject the disc. When its down and doing its initializing thing the "cd in" light is not on and i cant eject the disc. So its either the cd is bad or the dvd rom drive is old and something is wrong with it. Thanks for the advice though.


----------

